# Old Smoker Craft - year/model needed for registration...



## Rebus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all. New member here. I am trying to get my hand me down boat registered with the state DMV so I can use it on some local federal waterways. They are insisting on a a year and model to complete the registration. Unfortunately, all I know about it is that it is an old 12 ft Smoker Craft my dad picked up in a trade back in the mid 80's.

I know neither he nor I have ever registered it, and am fairly confident it was never registered by the previous owner. I have searched high and low for any form of identification on the boat to no avail. There is no HIN, nor is there any sign that a HIN plate was ever affixed to the transom. So, I am guessing it is pre-1972. The capacity plate has been missing since before I got it.

I tried contacting Smoker Craft for some help, but was directed to my local dealer who was no help whatsoever.

It's a deep-v boat with an overall length of 12 ft 4 inches and a beam of 60 inches at the widest point. I would estimate it weighs approx 150-200 lbs empty. As you can see in the attached photos, the boat is all aluminum, including the seats themselves, the only wood in on the transom.

Hoping someone might have some insight.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 3, 2012)

One way to guess its age is to match the logo to what years that design was used.


----------



## Rebus (Sep 3, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> One way to guess its age is to match the logo to what years that design was used.



Thanks for the suggestion. Any bit helps. That's one of the pieces of info I tried getting from the manufacturer with no luck. I've been going through a bunch of info online trying to pinpoint it, but haven't had any luck as of yet.


----------



## sawmill (Sep 3, 2012)

Go to e bay and look to see if there are any decals matching your name tag because the plastic ones get broke and are replaced wi th decals matching the year the boat was made, I had one that was similar to yours and it did not have a serial number or model number. I don't think that your boat weighs 1150 lbs. I would guess no more that 200 lbs. If it was mine it looks like a model S 12 and serial number what ever not much you can do about a serial number if there was never one put on at the factory. Some of the older boats had the number stamped on the transom up near the top by the corner of the boat. Good luck


----------



## Rebus (Sep 3, 2012)

sawmill said:


> Go to e bay and look to see if there are any decals matching your name tag because the plastic ones get broke and are replaced wi th decals matching the year the boat was made, I had one that was similar to yours and it did not have a serial number or model number. I don't think that your boat weighs 1150 lbs. I would guess no more that 200 lbs. If it was mine it looks like a model S 12 and serial number what ever not much you can do about a serial number if there was never one put on at the factory. Some of the older boats had the number stamped on the transom up near the top by the corner of the boat. Good luck




Thanks for the input! Yep, that was a typo - should have read approx 150 lbs.


----------



## Rebus (Sep 12, 2012)

Still haven't had any luck on this. What I have found is that it appears that Smoker Craft used wood topped seats in 1971-76. I have not been able to find photos of pre 1971 to know when they switched from all aluminum to wood-topped seats. There is no HIN stamped in the transom, nor is there any sign that a placard was riveted there (i.e., no rivet holes, etc.), so it really seems to me that it is pre 1972. I wanted to get ahold of the manufacturer for some assistance, but they have no published email, and when I call, they direct me to a dealer. The dealer is more interested in selling me a new boat (that I would love to have if I could afford it right now) than helping me out.

:? ****STUMPED**** :?


----------



## jklett (Sep 13, 2012)

If you just need a model and year for registration, how about using S12 like sawmill said and making up a year like say 1965? I understand wanting to be accurate but if you just want to get it on the water then that should work.


----------



## sixgun86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Get in touch with your local Marine police and ask them to issue you a HIN #. It will require them to come on site to inspect the boat. Then name the boat after yourself, the model after your dog, ask your dad to write you a bill of sale in addition stating it was for use on private property, Then go register. Old boats sometimes had the HIN#'s stamped into the metal so if you sand a bit there is a chance you could find it, but if you do and it has been registered, then you will need a bill of sale from the person which could be old, dead, moved, etc..

It's just easier to start the process over. Make & Model means nothing w/o a HIN, at least in my state.


----------

